# Check out my goat website!



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

I just made this website for my goats and thought you guys should check it out. zimmermanboergoats.hobby-site.com


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

They're beautiful!!!

I recently posted some pics of triplet goats born at my sisters farm, they are such lovely creatures.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=342317&postcount=1

Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

zimmzimm3 said:


> I just made this website for my goats and thought you guys should check it out. zimmermanboergoats.hobby-site.com


aw goaties!...wish i could have some, but do not have a way of containing them away from my roses, my sister has 4 dwarf ones and a nubian, she loves them. yours have a nice big place to live. was it hard to make the webpage?


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> aw goaties!...wish i could have some, but do not have a way of containing them away from my roses, my sister has 4 dwarf ones and a nubian, she loves them. yours have a nice big place to live. was it hard to make the webpage?


Well my brother is a computer technichian soooooooo he helped me a little. (by that i mean he did it lol)


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

We will have our first one kid this year in about 10-15 days. I will post some pictures


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

They are great looking goats. I'm especially impressed with Red Thunder - he has the body of a Rottweiler.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Are you SURE that Red Thunder is a pure goat?  I agree with Maggie.....he's got QUITE a body on him.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I love Goats...great pictures, by the way and a very pretty farm.


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Lady Tarheel said:


> They are great looking goats. I'm especially impressed with Red Thunder - he has the body of a Rottweiler.





Lovebirds said:


> Are you SURE that Red Thunder is a pure goat?  I agree with Maggie.....he's got QUITE a body on him.


Ya everyone says that hopefully his kids will be the same way.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Great goat pics!


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

I love goats!!! Someday I'll have a yard full of pygmies but, until then, I've bought about 50 goats for the Heiffer Project !!



Lovebirds said:


> Are you SURE that Red Thunder is a pure goat?  I agree with Maggie.....he's got QUITE a body on him.


I was thinking .... Mastiff! WOW! I had no idea the guys were soooooo muscular!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> I love goats!!! Someday I'll have a yard full of pygmies but, until then, I've bought about 50 goats for the Heiffer Project !!
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking .... Mastiff! WOW! I had no idea the guys were soooooo muscular!


that is because they are meat goats, they look like little cattle bodies. I like the little dwarf milk goats, they are so small and cute.


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

uhm... aren't they muscular because they're MEAT GOATS??? 

i couldn't do it. not a goat. i love goats!!! i met some boers at the geauga county fair - i think they could take out a bus! sweethearts, though, every one of them!

i want a nubian as a house goat. i'll do that, right after i get my Ph.D in hoarding.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

on the subject of goats, has anyone heard of a mini silky fainting goat?...well here is one.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

that new Male goat you have a picture of....I think its a red one
he looks like a pitt bull!! LOL
very muscular!!!
thank you for sharing the pictures.
I dont know much about goats nor have I seen many.
I was great to be able to look at the different ones you have


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> on the subject of goats, has anyone heard of a mini silky fainting goat?...well here is one.


Didn't know Fainting Goats came in "Mini" or "Silky".


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> Didn't know Fainting Goats came in "Mini" or "Silky".


I know!....I saw these awhile back, a farm not far from me breeds them..and I thought of them again with this goat thread and plus Im home sick and board out of my mind.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Do you have any fainting goats????
I saw a video clip of them on tv once and I must have laughed for about 20 minutes non stop
funniest thing I have ever seen!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> I know!....I saw these awhile back, a farm not far from me breeds them..and I thought of them again with this goat thread and plus Im home sick and board out of my mind.


They look a bit like Scottish Highland Cattle in miniature Does that coat take alot of care? Is it soft? Does it mat? Do they get shorn like sheep? I have Shetland Sheepdogs ..... that translates to "plenty of brushing - - THANK YOU!"


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> They look a bit like Scottish Highland Cattle in miniature Does that coat take alot of care? Is it soft? Does it mat? Do they get shorn like sheep? I have Shetland Sheepdogs ..... that translates to "plenty of brushing - - THANK YOU!"


they are not shorn, but brushed like a dog or shetland sheep dog and yea the fainting is funny.


----------



## j_birds (Sep 8, 2008)

There was two guys selling goats at the cvpws swap last weekend. One guy had pygmies and the other guy had some type of fainting goats. No I didn't buy you one spirit wings


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

StoN3d said:


> Do you have any fainting goats????
> I saw a video clip of them on tv once and I must have laughed for about 20 minutes non stop
> funniest thing I have ever seen!!!


no I like my rose bushes too much, but who know what the future may hold, I do need a laugh every now and then....LOL...


----------



## j_birds (Sep 8, 2008)

why you homesick spirit wings?


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

I guess I'll just admire them from a distance then  I've got plenty of brushing to do, already.

As for the fainting ... yea...it's pretty funny. But - - um - - there are sooooo many things that can happen to an animal already - - - I just don't see ever owning an animal that I know falls over routinely ... on their own ... when there's nothing wrong.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

j_birds said:


> why you homesick spirit wings?


because Im home and Im sick


----------



## j_birds (Sep 8, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> because Im home and Im sick


Well....you had just better get well.


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

StoN3d said:


> Do you have any fainting goats????
> I saw a video clip of them on tv once and I must have laughed for about 20 minutes non stop
> funniest thing I have ever seen!!!


No i don't i breed the boers and sell them for 4-H and FFA projects.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> I guess I'll just admire them from a distance then  I've got plenty of brushing to do, already.
> 
> As for the fainting ... yea...it's pretty funny. But - - um - - there are sooooo many things that can happen to an animal already - - - I just don't see ever owning an animal that I know falls over routinely ... on their own ... when there's nothing wrong.


I read that they dont really faint
when they get excited thier joints lock up for a few seconds and they end up falling over like they had fainted.


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

Man I love goats! They are supposed to make great pets. Zimmzimm yours are really nice. You aren't really going to eat them are you?


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

bluebirdsnfur said:


> Man I love goats! They are supposed to make great pets. Zimmzimm yours are really nice. You aren't really going to eat them are you?


I don't eat them and the babies will be sold for 4-H and FFA projects.


----------

